# Faaviorit Pies



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What's everyone's favorite pie flavor? Thought this would be fun 

I love apple, blueberry, coconut creme and a few others lol! 

Sorry random thread, but thought it would be fun


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I like apple, blackberry, and lemon merengue!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't think I've ever eaten a pie i didn't like! but, i do love a strawberry rhubarb, blueberry (wild blueberry would be even better), pumpkin, and so, SO many more!

actually, i lie...the only pie i don't like are pies that have a BAD crust! for me, the only reason to eat a pie is to have the crust!

i'm hungry now.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> i don't think I've ever eaten a pie i didn't like! but, i do love a strawberry rhubarb, blueberry (wild blueberry would be even better), pumpkin, and so, SO many more!
> 
> actually, i lie...the only pie i don't like are pies that have a BAD crust! for me, the only reason to eat a pie is to have the crust!
> 
> i'm hungry now.....


Wild blueberry is THE BEST!

And that is SO true about the crust! I always steal my siblings crusts lol! Soo good! That is the only part of a Pumpkin pie I will eat lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Blackberry sounds good  I love to pick wild black berries and dip them in sugar :drool:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

ALL THE PIES!!!

Like Nchen7, I don't think I've met a pie I didn't like.
I think if I had to narrow it down it would be to Peach, Strawberry Rhubarb, and Key Lime.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , I never met a pie I didnt like , lolol
But Im very partial to apple


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Im quite the apple fan myself


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont tell me the rest of you folks dont like pie :eyeroll:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Two of the best things in life , goats and pie


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

My Grandma's recipe for blueberry pie is the BEST!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Laura!

Yes ma'am!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Two of the best things in life , goats and pie


how about.....goat milk ice cream WITH pie?!?!?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Grainneismygoat said:


> My Grandma's recipe for blueberry pie is the BEST!


Anything of Grandma's is the best


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I like blackberry, banana cream, and ice cream pies. I don't think I've ever tried a blueberry, but it sounds great...:yum:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> how about.....goat milk ice cream WITH pie?!?!?


We tried that the other day!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

My "faaviorit" pies are razzleberry and apple! I also like pecan and pumpkin, and probably a few others that I cant for the life of me figure out right now! Mmmm.... :drool:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My husband loves Rhubarb !


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I probably shouldn't even post this on this thread, but I don't much care for pies. Though to be fair I haven't had ever tasted that many. We're more of cookie people.  I've had apple, chocolate, peach maybe?, pumpkin and pecan (REALLY didn't like pecan, but it had SO much sugar in it go figure, plus I don't love pecans or didn't then-it was a long time ago)
I think I liked pumpkin okay, but I like ice cream like 20 times more than any other dessert, so I am no judge, lol. Sorry!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sarah....i think it's high time you find some mom and pop shop near you that makes amazing pies, and you should eat some. a nice warm slice of yummy pie with ice cream is just....HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Sarah....i think it's high time you find some mom and pop shop near you that makes amazing pies, and you should eat some. a nice warm slice of yummy pie with ice cream is just....HEAVEN!!!


That's another one; I've never liked cold and hot together!  I know, I think it's weird too! Everyone else does, but I don't; ice cream with hot brownies, etc., I never like how it turns lukewarm in your mouth. Guess I'm a hot or cold kind of person. 
I'm not actually that picky about most foods; I probably just never had a really good pie or the "ice cream with some other hot dessert" thing. 
We used to make a LOT of chocolate chip cookies and brownies, but other than that, we pretty much stick to the basics food wise. 
Someone at the market we go to sells pies but I don't know if they're any good...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Strawberry, cherry, huckleberry, Apple, pumpkin, and squash. Yum
I love apple cake too made the old way with slices of apple. 
Ever had warm apple pie with milk and sugar. Like cereal? MMM
Hey, you know the green pumpkins left in the garden right before it freezes? Slice them like apples and use your apple pie recipe. You won't believe how good they are.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I miss my Grandma's cherry pies. She used to make whole pies just for me. Then, she had mini pie pans and made me mini pies to take home and eat as snack after I got home from school. After she passed away, nobody really took up pie making. I also enjoy Grand Traverse Pie Company's Peach and Longshore Berry pies. Oh, I also like pumpkin pie. Other than that I'm not much of a pie person. I like crisps. My mom make THE BEST blueberry crisp ever! Now I'm hungry for one. LOL!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> I miss my Grandma's cherry pies. She used to make whole pies just for me. Then, she had mini pie pans and made me mini pies to take home and eat as snack after I got home from school. After she passed away, nobody really took up pie making. I also enjoy Grand Traverse Pie Company's Peach and Longshore Berry pies. Oh, I also like pumpkin pie. Other than that I'm not much of a pie person. I like crisps. My mom make THE BEST blueberry crisp ever! Now I'm hungry for one. LOL!


Okay, now I DO like crisps- any kind!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't run me out of town but I am not a fan of pie. I actually don't like that many desserts. I used to love cake, crisps etc. but in the last two years or so I am kinda grossed out by it all and I'm not sure why. I do however like the occasional cookie or cholcolate...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> Don't run me out of town but I am not a fan of pie. I actually don't like that many desserts. I used to love cake, crisps etc. but in the last two years or so I am kinda grossed out by it all and I'm not sure why. I do however like the occasional cookie or cholcolate...


Totally understand, me too!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What I think is funny is that you were so excited about pie you forgot how to spell.:laugh::crazy: Anyway, I LOVE key lime pie, and dutch apple pie, and pecan pie, and pumpkin pie. I also love blueberry pie. I prefer peach cobbler and blackberry cobbler to pie. Oh and I forgot I LOVE peanut butter pie too. I am with NChen I don't think I have met a pie I didn't like.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A nice warm slice of Apple Crisp a la mode can do that to me too


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My favorite bar none is my moms Apple Crumble Pie. OMG it is soooooooo good. All that sugary topped crusty goodness and the cinnamonny apples. MMMMMMMM MMMM. And some of my others are pecan and cheese cake with gram cracker crust.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Hey, you know the green pumpkins left in the garden right before it freezes? Slice them like apples and use your apple pie recipe. You won't believe how good they are.


:shocked: i'm going to have to try this!!!!! and you mean, underripe pumpkin, right???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its funny how this thread took off , lolol
There wasnt any posters , then , a explosion of pie suggestions 
I LOVE PIE !!!! Apple anyway you make it , its all good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure is lol!

I have to say apple is my fave too  my grandmother makes them for me on Christmas and thanksgiving  and that was my gift for my birthday one year lol! I love her apple pies hehe


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The only pies I like are apple and pumpkin. And I love my mom's homemade crust, yum!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My mother used to make chocolate pecan pie, then I developed a tree nut allergy. I can still remember how it tastes. Mmmm. But living in New Hampshire introduced me to the most fantastic pie. Warm apple pie with sharp cheddar cheese. It is like heaven. 

Second favorite pie is cheeseburger pie.

Whoopie pies come in third.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I like all fruit pies, especially dutch apple. I do not care for any pies that do not contain fruit...like chocolate pie. Chocolate belongs in a cake. My hubby LOVES chocolate pie...I can't eat it . I love chocolate though...just not in pie.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What is Cheeseburger Pie? Have we moved into casseroles now, because I love casseroles, that list could go on forever.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay I DO like whoopie pies! A lot!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> What is Cheeseburger Pie? Have we moved into casseroles now, because I love casseroles, that list could go on forever.


It's a meat pie. And it tastes just like your eating a loaded cheeseburger the lattice work on top is done with cheese.
http://www.cooks.com/recipe/rw12o03h/quick-cheeseburger-pie.html

It's a good receipe for to use venison especially for people that swear they hate deer. They will never know it's not burger.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well if we're going meat I like chicken pot pie and shepherds pie  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm with you Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not that shepherds pie is really a 'pie'... There's no crust! Lol!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh yea...wasn't even thinking about savoury pies! mmmm....chicken or turkey pot pie! mmmmmm

but seriously, like my original post. it's ALL about the crust. bad crust = bad pie.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

see I am not even a crust fan. I usually dont even eat all the crust. but I love the fillings


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, everyone else here is all geeking out about how great the crust is on inspired, while I'm avoiding it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> :shocked: i'm going to have to try this!!!!! and you mean, underripe pumpkin, right???


 Yep, not the real tiny green ones but the ones not ripe enough to harvest. It makes an awesome pie.


----------

